# PTAP 2013-2014



## mahazahid08 (Jun 27, 2013)

This thread is for everyone who is applying this year under PTAP.

I'm applying from the UK and got my A-level results today and Alhumdulilah my equivalence is around 926 ish. I'm hoping to get into KEMC or AIMC, anywhere in Lahore really! I know last year the merit was very high and I've no idea what's going to happen this year.
If people who are applying this year could write down their equivalence too, maybe we could get an idea of the merit list for 2013-2014.
Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## shereen.c (Aug 21, 2013)

I applied to PTAP this year too! Mashallah your score is really good though, I have a 906 on the IBCC, but I applied to fjmc as my first choice so ill probably get in because their merit is lower than kemc and aimc. Anyway, to be safe i also applied through self finance. You might wanna consider doing that too, if for some reason you don't get in on PTAP I'm sure you'll get in on SFS because you have a really good score 

Hopefully we both we into where we wanna get into


----------



## mahazahid08 (Jun 27, 2013)

That's a really good high score too! InshaAllah you'll get into fatima jinnah  hopefully the merit isn't as high as last year! I also listed FJ as one of my choices, i'll be happy anywhere in Lahore really. I did think about applying under self finance but didn't go through with it. I'm hoping my score is good enough! 
Have you submitted your application yet? 
Good luck!


----------



## MOAH (Mar 15, 2013)

Just out of curiosity what were your guys SAT scores? I am also an international student applying and hoping to get an idea on whether to apply or not. MashAllah you guys have very nice FSc scores.


----------



## shereen.c (Aug 21, 2013)

i submitted my application three days ago lol, but the deadline is still way out there i think... Sept. 30 for self finance and Oct. 31 for PTAP  and OMG i hope it isn't as high as last year too! You saw the list? Craziness -_-and moah i had 700 on physics and bio and 660 on chem  Not really as high as i wanted  but im just too lazy to take them again... and i hear that they put more stress on the equivalency score anyways right?


----------



## Umer Rehman (Aug 14, 2013)

*:/*

10% matric ... 40% Fsc ... 50% SAT II ... that's what i've been told


----------



## MOAH (Mar 15, 2013)

Where did you guys apply other than AIMC and KE?


----------



## shereen.c (Aug 21, 2013)

Kemc aimc fjmc rmc Dow and ayub  what about you?


----------



## MOAH (Mar 15, 2013)

Not sure yet but I have number one two and 3 as KE AIMC and RMC trying to fill up more spots


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Umer Rehman said:


> 10% matric ... 40% Fsc ... 50% SAT II ... that's what i've been told


for PTAP i think they dont even look at ur SAT score...its completely based on ur equivalence as far as i know


----------



## shereen.c (Aug 21, 2013)

Emma101 said:


> for PTAP i think they dont even look at ur SAT score...its completely based on ur equivalence as far as i know


That's what I heard^


----------



## MOAH (Mar 15, 2013)

for PTAP they dont but for SFS they have 60 percent as your FSc scores and 40 percent as SAT they dont look for matric nor do they ask for it private med colleges do though


----------



## mnakhtar (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi guys can you elaborate what is PTAP. I am an overseas living is Saudi Arabia and want to apply for my daughetr. Can you guide me that we as overseas can also apply on self finance scheme. Thanks a lot


----------



## khan000000000 (Jun 18, 2011)

mnakhtar said:


> Hi guys can you elaborate what is PTAP. I am an overseas living is Saudi Arabia and want to apply for my daughetr. Can you guide me that we as overseas can also apply on self finance scheme. Thanks a lot


PTAP is Pakistan Technical Assistance Program. 
To apply on self finance scheme ( DEADLINE IS SEPTEMBER 30th, 2013 ), just download the application from this website and fill it out...
Introduction

It says download at the left side and than click application and there's also the fee structure there.
Oh yea and the requirements are at the top on the application ( IBCC equivalence certificate etc...) 
Oh if your daughter never took SAT 2 subjects test in Biology, Physics, and Chemistry....she'll have to take them with a minimum of 550 scores (they are being taken on 5 October and the registration deadline for that is 6 September + they also have test centers in Saudi Arabia). Registration for SAT --- SAT Registration - Register for the SAT

I think applying under PTAP deadline is 31 October which is through economic affairs division---
ead.gov.pk


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

HEC posted the list of number of seats for international students in each medical college. does anyone know if students from both SFS and PTAP are competing for these seats or are there separate seats for the students applying under PTAP and these are just for SFS students??
http://beta.hec.gov.pk/InsideHEC/Di...ssion/AFS/Documents/Distribution of Seats.pdf


----------



## sahernaqvi (Oct 9, 2012)

those seats are only for self finance. the seats for ptap are seperate from self finance


----------



## mahazahid08 (Jun 27, 2013)

MOAH said:


> Where did you guys apply other than AIMC and KE?


I've applied to Fatima jinnah aswell as KE and AIMC. 
Haven't applied anywhere else, even though there are more colleges that you can apply for.


----------



## mnakhtar (Jul 17, 2013)

Is there any self finace seats avialble for overseas pakistanis in some punhab medical colleges. I have visited website of HEC about FSF, it talk about foreigners holding foreign passport. I am living in Saudi Arabia (overseas) holding pakistani passport. I will appreciate if some one can guide me about such scheme wheer I can apply for my daughter. Thanks


----------



## holland-x (Mar 18, 2012)

mnakhtar said:


> Is there any self finace seats avialble for overseas pakistanis in some punhab medical colleges. I have visited website of HEC about FSF, it talk about foreigners holding foreign passport. I am living in Saudi Arabia (overseas) holding pakistani passport. I will appreciate if some one can guide me about such scheme wheer I can apply for my daughter. Thanks


Here is where you can get the application form and information about the deadline (Sept 30th).
Downloads

Review the eligibility criteria and the FAQs from the left menu.


----------



## ayin (Oct 7, 2013)

*Isnt PTAP Deadline 31st OCT Too Late?*

I applying in KP region, and the deadline for open, self finance, and OPF seats for Khyber Medical Univeristy along with all its associate universities, 
was on 25th Sept. They will start interviews soon, and finish in mid Novemeber. If the deadline has gone for our colleges, how will we get seats through PTAP. Admisison for all and any seat is closed now, yet the deadline for PTAP is 31st Oct and perhaps another 15-20days for a decision and merit llist


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

ayin said:


> I applying in KP region, and the deadline for open, self finance, and OPF seats for Khyber Medical Univeristy along with all its associate universities,
> was on 25th Sept. They will start interviews soon, and finish in mid Novemeber. If the deadline has gone for our colleges, how will we get seats through PTAP. Admisison for all and any seat is closed now, yet the deadline for PTAP is 31st Oct and perhaps another 15-20days for a decision and merit llist


The deadline for PTAP was October 31 AND for SFS, SEPTEMBER 30.
and NO admissions in medical colleges are not closed yet lol they haven't even started. UHS will post their open merit list for local students on NOVEMBER 16. That's when admissions will start. Moreover, some private med colleges did not even start giving out their admission forms yet 

everything is right on time.


----------



## ayin (Oct 7, 2013)

jiasajid said:


> The deadline for PTAP was October 31 AND for SFS, SEPTEMBER 30.
> and NO admissions in medical colleges are not closed yet lol they haven't even started. UHS will post their open merit list for local students on NOVEMBER 16. That's when admissions will start. Moreover, some private med colleges did not even start giving out their admission forms yet
> 
> everything is right on time.


for NWFP , admission has started, deadline was 25th Sept, but I have just been informed that there are many late admissions, students join late, and the PTAP will have their seats reserved


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

Just wondering, is it worth applying with a 836/1100 (76%) aggregate through PTAP? I've heard there are a handful seats and most who apply are in the 80th percentile so I'm not sure its worth it in my case :/


----------



## ayin (Oct 7, 2013)

yes apply, you never know, if you are on the waiting list and someone decides not to take their offer, then the offer will go to next in line

but you and your parents have to be foreign nationals and have pak origin


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

I fall into that..however I can't seem to find it now but how many seats do they have for these spots, usually?


----------



## khan000000000 (Jun 18, 2011)

ayin said:


> I applying in KP region, and the deadline for open, self finance, and OPF seats for Khyber Medical Univeristy along with all its associate universities,
> was on 25th Sept. They will start interviews soon, and finish in mid Novemeber. If the deadline has gone for our colleges, how will we get seats through PTAP. Admisison for all and any seat is closed now, yet the deadline for PTAP is 31st Oct and perhaps another 15-20days for a decision and merit llist


Don't worry ....lol I know someone from last year applied to KPK region and shes in KGMC ( took her SAT in October)


----------



## livelife (Oct 18, 2013)

there are seperate seats for sfs and ptap

- - - Updated - - -



sahernaqvi said:


> those seats are only for self finance. the seats for ptap are seperate from self finance


can you tell me what is the total number of seats under ptap for pak origin students?


----------



## ayin (Oct 7, 2013)

*PTAP Seats*

total no. of seats for MBBS is 15 and BDS is 2....
you should send your applciation as soon as possible as deadline 31st OCT


----------



## livelife (Oct 18, 2013)

can anyone please tell me where can i find the previous merit lists for ptap


----------



## furqan99 (Oct 11, 2012)

I got 921 equivalence and 2140 sat score, do I have chances for KEMU or AIMC


----------



## ayin (Oct 7, 2013)

how do you send your SAT scores to PTAP, NUST etc??? HELP!!

- - - Updated - - -



furqan99 said:


> I got 921 equivalence and 2140 sat score, do I have chances for KEMU or AIMC


that's really good! masha Allah, yep you do I think not sure though of competition in Punjab area

- - - Updated - - -



livelife said:


> can anyone please tell me where can i find the previous merit lists for ptap


type in google, only 2012-13 available though I think

- - - Updated - - -


would you know or could you find out form her, how she sent her SAT 2 scores to PTAP??

- - - Updated - - -



khan000000000 said:


> Don't worry ....lol I know someone from last year applied to KPK region and shes in KGMC ( took her SAT in October)


would you know how she sent her SAT 2 scores to PTAP before the deadline???!!


----------



## mahazahid08 (Jun 27, 2013)

ayin said:


> I applying in KP region, and the deadline for open, self finance, and OPF seats for Khyber Medical Univeristy along with all its associate universities,
> was on 25th Sept. They will start interviews soon, and finish in mid Novemeber. If the deadline has gone for our colleges, how will we get seats through PTAP. Admisison for all and any seat is closed now, yet the deadline for PTAP is 31st Oct and perhaps another 15-20days for a decision and merit llist


 The list for PTAP is also available online in mid november ( around 16th nov). Students who get a seat in PTAP do not have to go through an interview process, so it comes down to the same time as the rest.

- - - Updated - - -



ayin said:


> I applying in KP region, and the deadline for open, self finance, and OPF seats for Khyber Medical Univeristy along with all its associate universities,
> was on 25th Sept. They will start interviews soon, and finish in mid Novemeber. If the deadline has gone for our colleges, how will we get seats through PTAP. Admisison for all and any seat is closed now, yet the deadline for PTAP is 31st Oct and perhaps another 15-20days for a decision and merit llist


 The list for PTAP is also available online in mid november ( around 16th nov). Students who get a seat in PTAP do not have to go through an interview process, so it comes down to the same time as the rest.

- - - Updated - - -



livelife said:


> can anyone please tell me where can i find the previous merit lists for ptap


 Here's the one from last year! I cannot find any list from previous years though, hope this helps! 

[h=2]Merit & Waiting List for Admission in MBBS Under PTAP for the Session 2012-13[/h]


*Merit & Waiting list for admission in MBBS against 15 Pak. Origin seats under PTAP for the Session 2012-13 

Sr.**Name**Nationality**Marks**Institution*1Sidra AhmedUSA967King Edward Medical University, Lahore2Malab Sana BalouchBritish956Ayub Medical College, Abbotabad3Ali Abbas Azim-NaqviBritish942Allama Iqbal Medical College, Lahore4Sungeen KhanU.K.935King Edward Medical University, Lahore5Shahzeb Ali JavedUSA928King Edward Medical University, Lahore6Saif Ali AnjumBritish928Punjab Medical College, Faisalabad7Thamarah Badr AhmadUSA920Punjab Medical College, Faisalabad8Haris BhattiUSA918Allama Iqbal Medical College, Lahore9Shaun Zshaan AbidUSA900Allama Iqbal Medical College, Lahore10Iman Zia ChaudharyBritish894Fatima Jinnah Medical College, Lahore11Aleena Arshad HussainUSA890Fatima Jinnah Medical College, Lahore12Hassan Salman SheikhUSA889Rawalpindi Medical College, Rawalpindi13Kamilah AzamBritish887Khyber Medical College, Peshwar14Rimsha Farooq KhanCanada887Fatima Jinnah Medical College, Lahore15Samreen ZaidiBritish886Fatima Jinnah Medical College, Lahore




*Note: *The selected candidates are directed to intimate their acceptance on or before *November 19, 2012*. In case they do not inform their willingness by the deadline the seat will be given to next candidate on merit and no claim whatsoever in this regard will be entertained. The acceptance may be sent to Economic Affairs Division by fax +92-51-9211822. *WAITING LIST* Sr.NameNationalityMarks1Ayesha Saleem KangUSA8832Zainab Maryam AnwarUSA8823Mechale sana BalouchBritish8804Iqra Najam MalikBahrain8805Shazia Hussain MirandaMaxico878

*
Merit & Waiting list for admission in BDS against 02 Pak. Origin seats under PTAP for the Session 2012-13*


*Sr.**Name**Nationality**Marks**Institution*1Zainab Nidaa AhsanBritish894De?Montmorency College of Dentistry, Lahore2Iqra Najam MalikBahrain880De?Montmorency College of Dentistry, Lahore


*Note: *The selected candidates are directed to intimate their acceptance on or before *November 19, 2012*. In case they do not inform their willingness by the deadline the seat will be given to next candidate on merit and no claim whatsoever in this regard will be entertained. The acceptance may be sent to Economic Affairs Division by fax +92-51-9211822. *WAITING LIST* *Sr.**Name**Nationality**Marks*1Nimra MalikCanada8612Mariya Rashid Ahmad ChaudhryBahrain8503Sara FatimaCanada8454Kashmala Pervaiz AmirzadahBritish825
​

- - - Updated - - -

You have to print out your results from the sat website and then send it to the PTAP office in islamabad. Here is the address:
(Aftab Ahmad Khan)
Section Officer (PTAP/CP/FS)
Tel: 9201868
Economic Affairs Division,
Room No.505, Block “C”,
Pakistan Secretariat,
Islamabad
Fax: 9211822


----------



## ayin (Oct 7, 2013)

ok dilemma! ive got admission into a private college, BUT thye want, non refundable, admission fee of 50,000, ON 2ND NOV!!! what shall I do?? PTAP are going to take ages??


----------



## mahazahid08 (Jun 27, 2013)

Call aftab ahmed khan on 1st november and ask him for the merit of the students that applied this year! Tell him yours too, and then he'll let you know which college you would get a seat in. That's what he told me when i called him earlier today. :thumbsup:


----------



## LizC (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey, did you ever get around to calling him? I'm wondering if I should call him myself. Thanks!


----------



## mahazahid08 (Jun 27, 2013)

LizC said:


> Hey, did you ever get around to calling him? I'm wondering if I should call him myself. Thanks!


Yeah i did, but he keeps saying that its not ready yet.. i asked him if he has ANY idea of the merit this year, but he just says they're just sorting the applications out for now. He asked me to call him again on Monday to find out for sure though. Have you applied under PTAP aswell?


----------



## LizC (Nov 6, 2013)

mahazahid08 said:


> Yeah i did, but he keeps saying that its not ready yet.. i asked him if he has ANY idea of the merit this year, but he just says they're just sorting the applications out for now. He asked me to call him again on Monday to find out for sure though. Have you applied under PTAP aswell?


Yeah I did! I'm so nervous, cause the SFS results came out so I'm just kinda waiting on it now lol. Did you apply to SFS? InshaAllah the Ptap results will come out soon


----------

